# lebenswurz & königsblut!



## ripper2 (7. April 2007)

ich brauche dringend königsblut und lebenswurz für alchi ich find aber nich genug von dem zeug wo kann man das am besten farmen. wäre dankbar für ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## feargus (7. April 2007)

ripper2 schrieb:


> ich brauche dringend königsblut und lebenswurz für alchi ich find aber nich genug von dem zeug wo kann man das am besten farmen. wäre dankbar für ne antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Melde dich mal bei mit hab ca 30x Königsblut abzugeben.

ig Names: feargus / taurnil


----------



## Pain0r (8. April 2007)

Such mal auf der Homepage von www.buffed.de nach deinen Kräutern und du wirst sie finden ^^

MfG Painor


----------



## Ambossar (9. April 2007)

Welches lvl bist du ripper2? Ich hätte vllt paar lätze für dein lvl zum Farmen!


----------



## Netherer (9. April 2007)

im Schlingendorntal und im Dämmerwald findest du viele aber auch in:
Sumpfland
Tausend Nadeln 
Ödland
dort findest du beide


----------



## Tyramas (9. April 2007)

Königsblut: Schlingendorntal, Sumpfland, Eschental, Vorgebirge des Hügellandes
http://wow.buffed.de/?o=10

Lebenswurz: Düstermarschen, Schlingendorntal, Sümpfe des Elends, Sumpfland
http://wow.buffed.de/?o=65


----------



## Dalinga (10. April 2007)

Im Sumpfland beides zu hauf und die Mobs sind alle unter Level 28.


----------

